

Automattic Buys Scroll Kit - moeamaya
http://www.scrollkit.com

======
moeamaya
According to techcrunch[0], Automattic (parent company of Wordpress) also
acquired Longreads. It seems like either a more simplified version of
Wordpress is on the way or a revamping of the core product. I'm curious if
they see Medium and other long form publishers as a potential threat or there
is just interest in seeing the potentials of this new style working its way
into Wordpress.

[0] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/24/automattic-buys-scroll-
kit-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/24/automattic-buys-scroll-kit-a-code-
free-website-builder-that-once-got-legal-heat-from-the-nyt/)

